# What about a 'How to' section?



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Just a thought.

What about a section where moderators only can post selected threads on how to do stuff to your car. 
Meaning they take your thread on how to do a particular job and stick it in this 'How to' section as a permenant resource for others.
Could be as simple as an oil and plugs change, to cam belts, fitting braided brake lines, repairing suspension turrets, replacing bushes, undersealing etc etc.

There is a vast amount of information on this forum, but its not always easy to find.
For some this would be very basic information, to others though would be very useful, especially if you want to get your hands dirty, but are unsure how to do a job.

There can be advanced stuff for those that already have dirty fingernails!

Thoughts gentlemen please. :wavey:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

very good idea this is.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

+1 for this. Might encourage more to become members aswell.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Great idea, I know a couple of other forums have it!

+1


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's a great idea bur you lot need to start writing how tos


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

+ 1 

great idea 

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a how to in my project thread on replacing the AC unit bulbs. I'm sure that it'll be alot of work for the Mods to chop and paste. I'll happily add my own though as I'm sure there are some things I'd benefit from.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Pleased you like the idea, I'm sure there's lots of stuff already written that could be tracked down and put together.

Perhaps people could put links to threads they have found useful as a starting point.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

it's the only thing the site lack's


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Found this on how to change a cambelt but sadly the photos don't work.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/86553-changing-cambelt-rb26dett-56k-no.html

Good write up though and a job I want to soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Find me/write me 10 how to's and I'll think about it


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I just walked over to the window to check if there were any pigs flying past...
I didnt see any...
How about a "how to use the search function" sticky

Or
"Read this first" before you post and have a section full of all those dumbass stupid questions repeditively asked by stupid dumbass's that cant be *****'d looking first,
Oh like other website have in fact...


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I think the original idea is great ....let's get it on!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I did a suspension swap write up ages ago:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116010-r33gtr-suspension-swapped-out.html


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nito did an engine removal guide here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/52997-engine-removal-guide-bnr32.html


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I just walked over to the window to check if there were any pigs flying past...
> I didnt see any...
> How about a "how to use the search function" sticky


And my favorite:



GT-R Glenn said:


> I still know how to do it......and I'm still not telling you


I just used the search function and put in the most commonly asked question on this forum "Why is GT-R Glen such a troll" and got nothing, search engine definatly needs some work and we could do with a sticky thread for sure.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> I still know how to do it......and I'm still not telling you



I cant see anything wrong with that


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I still know how to do it......and I'm still not telling you


That really is a classic right there, funny as f%^k, maybe IT should be the sticky :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I just walked over to the window to check if there were any pigs flying past...
> I didnt see any...
> How about a "how to use the search function" sticky
> 
> ...


Glenn, there's a time and a place for everything. The time is now and the place is here. Remember saying this?



I told you I'd use it:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's my "How to".

How to remove scratches from plastic parts and freshen up the meters.

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Some good ones so far, here are a couple of mine.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150687-r34-undersealing-mini-project.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151826-r34-rear-diffuser-refurb.html


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great idea that is.
It looks like we already have 6-7 to start with, to have them in one easy to find place would be really handy. Come on mods, I need to start doing things myself on my car instead of spending months clicking the search button


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Get Benji Linney from GTC to write a thread disclosing his secret of "how to map" GTRs (AP) etc, so you can all DIY at your own convenience at home.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I stole this one from Fourtoes

How to restore your brake calipers: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120045-fourtoes-blue-30-two-2.html#post1132063


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Any progress on this becoming a feature on here? Would go down a treat


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

how to check O2 sensor : Wardiz Blog Archive Replacing an oxygen sensor on a R34 GTR
and how to retro fit R33 headlight : Wardiz Blog Archive LHD headlight for Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Another one!
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153961-r33-gt-r-oil-filter-relocation-cooler-installation.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Moved all links to the new section but can't do Wardiz ones as they link elsewhere


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice one Mook, Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Could people search for threads and report them for moving. I just searched fitting guide and there's loads of results but I don't have time to check each thread


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Moved all links to the new section but can't do Wardiz ones as they link elsewhere


yes they point to my site so pictures won't go away as it's sometimes the case with flickr and other images hosting.
They're a couple of great how to on gtr.co.uk but older post are missing the pictures which is a shame.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I will soon be doing my cambelt, water pump and fitting an oil cooler too, so I hope to update the pictures etc.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Clive S-P said:


> I will soon be doing my cambelt, water pump and fitting an oil cooler too, so I hope to update the pictures etc.


it's the contributions like above that make this forum worth visiting, thanks Clive.


----------

